# TN - Stones River Bass - 6-28-09



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, so they're small. You were on a beautiful river and you didn't get skunked.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good to me. Those bass sure are pretty and very light-colored compared to those down here.


----------



## headshot870 (Jun 15, 2009)

gnuraider,

Canoeman hit the nail on the head! Being on the water & "gettin' somethin' to stretch yer line" is what it's all about...beats being at work all to hell!!!

Those same fish on a 6' UL, 4# test line & a 3" BPS Stick-O or on a 4 weight fly rod would be an absolute blast.

Keep on enjoying the resources you have access to...the larger fish will come.

Be safe,

Nathan


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the kind words...don't get me wrong though, I love to catch fish and be on the water, no matter what I'm catching...or not. But you are right...those guys on my ultralite 4lb test would be a wild time!

And yes - those guys are lighter in color than what I normally catch too. This was a new section of the river for me...a smaller fork, warmer water...no idea if these things have any effect on color?

I hope to post more reports soon...
Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome man, you got some nice country up that way


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice going!  Keep the reports coming. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks...I do love this part of the country, lots of streams, "lakes" and rivers to fish, but I am looking very forward to our trip down to the gulf coast next week. Plan to do some surf fishing and might even bring the 'noe down to hit the choctaw bay...


----------

